# first holga roll



## seisky (Apr 29, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/22219686@N06/sets/72157604783725082/

Just got my Holga 135BC. I love it! Here are some pics from the first roll.


----------



## seisky (Apr 30, 2008)

any comments?


----------



## JimmyO (Apr 30, 2008)

Very nice

I liked the one labeled plants


----------



## Jeff Canes (Apr 30, 2008)

I like poles & wires, bushes, landscape, kid pool; but I think they all need tweaking in post processing, try playing with Levals (exposure) and curves (contrast)


----------



## Do'Urden's Eyes (May 1, 2008)

levels.


----------



## AmFotog (Jun 23, 2008)

the vignetting is very minimal (my holga for some reason has severe vignetting..but i like it)..very nice shots though!


----------



## The Dread Pirate Robins (Jul 1, 2008)

I like the vignette effect.  These Holgas are so variable that I have seen much more severe vignetting (is that a word?) to the point it interferes with the photo.  If you ever decide to sell this particular Holga make that a selling point - Holga (whatever) with SUPERB vignetting!


----------

